# Bear Truth 2- evaluation



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Can someone give me an evaluation on one of these, can't seem to find one anywhere, thanks, Dave


----------



## rhet76 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Bear Truth Evaluation*

For the price I personally believe this is an over rated bow. For about two hundred dollars less you can get a Bear Game Over which is essentially the same bow with one less sts and just a few fps slower. For the price range of the truth 2 you can get a much faster much quieter bow


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

rhet76 said:


> For the price I personally believe this is an over rated bow. For about two hundred dollars less you can get a Bear Game Over which is essentially the same bow with one less sts and just a few fps slower. For the price range of the truth 2 you can get a much faster much quieter bow


thanks for that, how much does the Bear Game Over cost in your area, thanks for posting. Dave


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Cmon Truth 2 shooters lets hear from you!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

rhet76 said:


> For the price I personally believe this is an over rated bow. For about two hundred dollars less you can get a Bear Game Over which is essentially the same bow with one less sts and just a few fps slower. For the price range of the truth 2 you can get a much faster much quieter bow


I shot the Game over, very nice bow. No shock, very quiet. Lite in weight. The price here in Michigan was $429.00


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Xiisign said:


> I shot the Game over, very nice bow. No shock, very quiet. Lite in weight. The price here in Michigan was $429.00


that sounds real good, wonder if the primos boys shoot the Game Over or do they have the Truth in their arsenal, has anyone noticed, thanks, Dave


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

As far as being over priced, the Truth 2 comes with winners choice strings. Thats a nice feature, that's where the price get's raised up over the other bows Bear offers. I've shot this and it was very quiet, shock free, seemed pretty quick. I recently purchased a Pse X-Force 7 for $799.99 had to put new strings on it so add another Hundie! That's over PRICED! I do love the X-force though but why don't they put good strings on the upper end bows? Some do some don't. Hunting bow The Truth 2 is hard to beat. I wouldn't consider it a high performance bow. Although alot of regular Bow Hunters would. JMHO


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Should have it within the next week....will report back when it come in


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*primos*

yes the primos bows hunted with the truth 2,and will this year too.They were part of the team to put this bow together.They took the truth bow and upgraded it completly.I also have one on order will be here in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I like mine.It holds better for me than all the other bows I tried.It just sits out there for me even if I don't have a stab on it and is the main reason I bought it.It is very smooth and with sting silencers added to it is as quiet as any bow I have shot or heard.It does not have the speed of binary cam bows but perform well for a single cam.It is going to make me one fine hunting bow come fall.

I will agree however the Gameover is the real deal out there.Pretty much the same bow without the extras and strings for over $200 less money.I would not hestate to go that route at all. jmo


----------



## rhet76 (Feb 11, 2008)

it is 429.00 here in louisiana also but if you go online you can find great deals they have sone fully loaded with sights, hostage rest quiver and stabalizer for 429.00 Nib with paperwork


----------



## lzema (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon Shea said:


> As far as being over priced, the Truth 2 comes with winners choice strings. Thats a nice feature, that's where the price get's raised up over the other bows Bear offers. I've shot this and it was very quiet, shock free, seemed pretty quick. I recently purchased a Pse X-Force 7 for $799.99 had to put new strings on it so add another Hundie! That's over PRICED! I do love the X-force though but why don't they put good strings on the upper end bows? Some do some don't. Hunting bow The Truth 2 is hard to beat. I wouldn't consider it a high performance bow. Although alot of regular Bow Hunters would. JMHO


"I wouldn't consider it a high performance bow". How much is enough? There are bow hunters running around with recurves (Fred Eichler) and that is enough. We are losing sight of our sport. It's about how close, not how far. If it's about how far, take up firearms.


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

who are you to tell others how much is enough or how far is too far? i believe it is personal opinion. if you want to shoot a recurve go ahead. many people use their bows for more than just hunting. many shoot outdoor 3d's that are not about how close you can get. me, i will stick with high performance. 

my opinion on the truth is, i think it is a good bow, if you like it go for it. shoot all that you can before you commit to one


----------



## Archerytech8533 (Feb 13, 2008)

i just got the truth 2 a few weeks ago, its not one of the speed bows but it does ok its 320 ibo. I have shot alot of the newer bows this year and it has a great draw cycle (very smooth). and it has a very solid wall and comfortable let off. It has no hand shock. I think it is one of the better bows out this year. The done deal is pretty much the same bow except a little longer brace height and minus the winners choice strings and a couple vibration dampeners. If i didnt get mine for free i would buy the done deal.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok I'll chime in. My first bow was the bear whitetail, about a million years ago. Since then I have shot a PSE(loved it) pearson(ok) hoyt(liked it) and my buddy's matthews a few times. I am not saying that the truth is better than anything on the face of this earth BUT I love it. It is smooth to draw and releases nice. I do not know the speed but it is fast and flat. It has virtually no shock that I can feel. This is the first bow I have owned that I enjoy shooting just to shoot. What I mean is prior to this practicing was a means to an ends, I did it cause I had to. Now I shoot just to shoot. I think a big part of it is cause I shoot it well and it goes where I want. My one problem with it is not even the bow's fault. there is a "clanging" noise. I traced it back to my pendulum sight. Other than that I have taken 3 deer with it since I bought it early last year. I would not hesitate to buy one. I got it new off a fellow AT'er and I paid 450 shipped if I remember correctly. In short I would do it.
BTW I use a 2 peice quiver, whisper biscuit, d loop, and a vibe killer. It pushes gold tip 5575 with montec 100 gr.

again I would do this in a heartbeat

JMHO

Sab


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*truth II*

I just became a bear dealer and set up my first Truth II for a customer. I was impressed overall by fit and finish of the bow, it looked good and the quality showed in the way the bow was put together. The draw cycle was surprisingly smooth even at the 74lb that the bow maxed at. I personally am not a winners choice fan but the fact they bought premium strings and cables for the bow says something. The bow was set at 28" and I shot a 27" carbon express with 100 gr point and 4" feathers. I chronographed the bow from 62lb to 74lb and the bow shot 260-292. It's not 350fps but for a hunting bow I felt the bow performed very well. I did not feel vibration or hand shock and the bow was what I would consider to be extremely quiet. For the price all of the companies that are selling $700-800 hunting bows had better take note.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

lzema said:


> "I wouldn't consider it a high performance bow". How much is enough? There are bow hunters running around with recurves (Fred Eichler) and that is enough. We are losing sight of our sport. It's about how close, not how far. If it's about how far, take up firearms.


Even the Highest Performance bows are a long way from 2700 FPS! If I had a job that entailed hunting game animals all year with a recurve I'd do it too. I have a "real job" and time is limited hunting and scouting time. I don't have a guide so I have to scout, set stands and hunt myself on limited time and budget. So if I purchase a bow that increases my effective "hunting range" 10 more yards that is High Performance. I'd love to have a 10 yard broadside shot everytime I go out. That just doesn't happen enough in "The Real World".
Sorry if I offened you with a High Performance statement. By the way The reason I love bowhunting is of how close the game gets. But if I can only Hunt 7-10 days of the season & on the 6th day a nice buck gives me a shot at 40 yards I'm sure glad I'm holding a High Performance Bow. BTW Fred Eichler takes some pretty long shots with that bow of his once in a awhile, so much for close huh? I like Fred Eichler, so don't take it the wrong way, just making a point. No matter what bow you use we should stick together all hunters!


----------



## lzema (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon Shea said:


> Even the Highest Performance bows are a long way from 2700 FPS! If I had a job that entailed hunting game animals all year with a recurve I'd do it too. I have a "real job" and time is limited hunting and scouting time. I don't have a guide so I have to scout, set stands and hunt myself on limited time and budget. So if I purchase a bow that increases my effective "hunting range" 10 more yards that is High Performance. I'd love to have a 10 yard broadside shot everytime I go out. That just doesn't happen enough in "The Real World".
> Sorry if I offened you with a High Performance statement. By the way The reason I love bowhunting is of how close the game gets. But if I can only Hunt 7-10 days of the season & on the 6th day a nice buck gives me a shot at 40 yards I'm sure glad I'm holding a High Performance Bow. BTW Fred Eichler takes some pretty long shots with that bow of his once in a awhile, so much for close huh? I like Fred Eichler, so don't take it the wrong way, just making a point. No matter what bow you use we should stick together all hunters!


I agree not to get nasty about this and I wasn't offended by your statement. I see hunters getting pressured through advertising and peers to shoot bows costing $900 and more. Well some people want what is most expensive no matter what because they want to feel superior. The fact of the matter is that a few ft. per second means nothing if you know the capability of your setup. People use "high performance" bows to make up for skill and stealth. As you said, Fred Eichler has made some long shots with his recurve. If he can do it with a "low performance" bow then why are we bickering about 10-20 ft./second?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

lzema said:


> I agree not to get nasty about this and I wasn't offended by your statement. I see hunters getting pressured through advertising and peers to shoot bows costing $900 and more. Well some people want what is most expensive no matter what because they want to feel superior. The fact of the matter is that a few ft. per second means nothing if you know the capability of your setup. People use "high performance" bows to make up for skill and stealth. As you said, Fred Eichler has made some long shots with his recurve. If he can do it with a "low performance" bow then why are we bickering about 10-20 ft./second?


I like a high performance bow because I also shoot 3D where 10-20fps WILL cost you points. I've hunted for years with bows that ended up around 250fps set up. Now I have one that's shooting 307fps set up at 60#'s.I pick up alot of points on the range with this speed and more importantly "hunting confidence". The only problem with Fred Eichler taking those long shot's is other people thinking they can do it with a traditional bow too. I myself do not have the time it takes to shoot that great with that kind of bow. It is misleading. I've talked to a few guys who tell me they take running shots at deer because they use a quick shooting traditional bow & saw the Wensel's doing it. It works with guys taking long shots with a compound's on TV also. I think all of the newer compounds are alot easier to shoot and gives in to lazyer practice. It's all up to the bowhunter to set a realistic range while hunting and only take ethical shots no matter what your using. Atleast a $900 bow will help the economy?! Take care. Sorry to steal the thread:embara:


----------



## michaeldg (Feb 27, 2008)

I should stay out of this but I just bought a truth 2, This is my first new bow in 15 years, Yeah I hear you laughing but my old bow took deer every year so I did not feel the need to buy a new one. I got the shock of a life time when I first went out shopping for a bow. I do not read hunting magazine I talk to fellow bow hunters but did not pay attention to what they where shoting. Well after reading clips here and alot of going to archery shops I decided on the truth. As I was told 'hell anything going to be an improvement over what your shoting' The truth felt good, shot smooth, was quite. I just hope I can get 15 years out of it. I am going to keep up with the tech so I do not get made fun of. My longest shot was 30 yards


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Jon Shea said:


> Even the Highest Performance bows are a long way from 2700 FPS! If I had a job that entailed hunting game animals all year with a recurve I'd do it too. I have a "real job" and time is limited hunting and scouting time. I don't have a guide so I have to scout, set stands and hunt myself on limited time and budget. So if I purchase a bow that increases my effective "hunting range" 10 more yards that is High Performance. I'd love to have a 10 yard broadside shot everytime I go out. That just doesn't happen enough in "The Real World".
> Sorry if I offened you with a High Performance statement. By the way The reason I love bowhunting is of how close the game gets. But if I can only Hunt 7-10 days of the season & on the 6th day a nice buck gives me a shot at 40 yards I'm sure glad I'm holding a High Performance Bow. BTW Fred Eichler takes some pretty long shots with that bow of his once in a awhile, so much for close huh? I like Fred Eichler, so don't take it the wrong way, just making a point. No matter what bow you use we should stick together all hunters!


Well put:wink:


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW shot the Truth 2. Awsome bow! I think this will be a bow that will suprise alot of people.


----------



## Jupole (Apr 18, 2007)

mine will be here next week sometime


----------



## sureshot87 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought one for sale off of here, cant wait to get it next week. I have shot the bow at the local Pro Shop and love it.


----------



## Jupole (Apr 18, 2007)

Just recieved mine today and it shot great. Its smooth and very quiet. Shot 6 arrows in 2 different 1 inch groups of 3 @ 20 yrds.

Shooting gold tip pro 5575..380 grains @ 280 fps (65.6 ft-lbs kinetic energy)
29 in /65#


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

waiting on the shop to get one in, they probably will get some in, long toward hunting season., hope so, want to shoot one before I make the plunge, all these good things I am hearing about it makes me want to have one now....thanks guys, Dave


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

*Top Notch*

I have owned & shot a Truth II for a month now. I really like it . It has an easy draw cycle and a firm back wall. It is also very quiet. I have shot Techno in a league w/ it and I have done well.:wink:


----------



## scotman (Mar 19, 2008)

cwa1104sab said:


> Ok I'll chime in. My first bow was the bear whitetail, about a million years ago. Since then I have shot a PSE(loved it) pearson(ok) hoyt(liked it) and my buddy's matthews a few times. I am not saying that the truth is better than anything on the face of this earth BUT I love it. It is smooth to draw and releases nice. I do not know the speed but it is fast and flat. It has virtually no shock that I can feel. This is the first bow I have owned that I enjoy shooting just to shoot. What I mean is prior to this practicing was a means to an ends, I did it cause I had to. Now I shoot just to shoot. I think a big part of it is cause I shoot it well and it goes where I want. My one problem with it is not even the bow's fault. there is a "clanging" noise. I traced it back to my pendulum sight. Other than that I have taken 3 deer with it since I bought it early last year. I would not hesitate to buy one. I got it new off a fellow AT'er and I paid 450 shipped if I remember correctly. In short I would do it.
> BTW I use a 2 peice quiver, whisper biscuit, d loop, and a vibe killer. It pushes gold tip 5575 with montec 100 gr.
> 
> again I would do this in a heartbeat
> ...


Yea my first bow was a bear whitetail as well. then I got a bear whitetail 2 im planning on buying the truth 2 by the end of this month. I did buy a martin in between which was a nice bow..but I think they are all decent bows. Some might be faster than others which gives you better trajectory. Its what you want out of a bow and how you want to spend your money.


----------



## sureshot87 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Love It*

Received mine about two weeks ago and I absolutely love it. Smooth draw, solid wall, quiet release, anybody looking into this bow would not go wrong buying it.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dicks Sporting good had one in, it is a nice looking bow, felt good in the hand, very light, still waiting on the shop here to get one in so I can try it out, should be soon.


----------



## rutnstrut74 (Aug 15, 2006)

The Archery Shack has one and it was quite comfortable to shoot, however I shot it side by side the Parker Blackhawk and that is a mid-priced bow people should watch out for.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Truth2 has been a awesome bow for me...I upgraded from the Instinct...There is a difference just in the fit of the bow.


----------



## bowhunter1221 (Dec 9, 2007)

*I Hate To Throw Rocks*

I bought a truth 2 at the end of december. Shot it alot. Killed one deer with it. I loved everything about it at first. All of the good things said on here about it are true..... BUT,after shooting it for a couple of months (prob. between 800 to 1000 shots) the string kept jumping off of the upper sts.:mg: Could not find any problem w/ the bows cams, strings, or alignment, or anything. Only problem i could see when i started looking hard is that the upper sts was not centered on the string. When the string is seated on the sts, it pulled the string to the left some. I don't know what caused it but i looked at some of the other bows at the pro shop and the right handed ones were all just like that. The left handed ones lined up fine, due to the string on the other side i guess. I did not like the idea of this, so i got rid of it, bought the dxt, and never looked back! I guess you do get what you pay for!:wink:

PS. Not bashing, just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Kamongear (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a question, can you paint the cams and the green metal parts? Any forum member or any company does that? I like Truth II but I really don't like those green metal parts. Maybe it's just me....


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Great Bow*

I shot a Truth II 2 weeks ago and I am very impressed. Smooth Draw, Smooth shot and the bow held steady. Bear Archery is coming back to life with Primos by their side. I am happy to see them doing well again. Great fit and finish as well on the bow. If I wasn't shooting bowtechs the truth II would be in my stable!!!:wink:


----------



## Tat75 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is the 1st solo cam bow I have owned and shot. Im very impressed with the overall package. Smooth, extremely quiet, very light and very fast. I would recommend this bow. No issues so far.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*BIG THANKS to Bear For Making an AMAZING Bow!!!!!!*

So I got the Truth 2 yesterday. Shot about 20 shots with it late lastnight. Then went down tonight and paper tuned her. Shot 3 arrows to sight in, and then shot a 300 end 3 spot. Shot a 290(inner ten) with her. let me point a few things out, she is a super smooth, super solid wall and a super shooter!!! This bow is AMAZING....I think she might be the new target bow. Time to make the Truth 1 the hunting bow.....I love it. There is no better feeling then a smoot drawing bow, that holds steady, shoots nice and the sound of foam because you just drilled the same spot you have hit the last 8 times. Try one out, you just might like it:wink:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

redneckarcher29 said:


> So I got the Truth 2 yesterday. Shot about 20 shots with it late lastnight. Then went down tonight and paper tuned her. Shot 3 arrows to sight in, and then shot a 300 end 3 spot. Shot a 290(inner ten) with her. let me point a few things out, she is a super smooth, super solid wall and a super shooter!!! This bow is AMAZING....I think she might be the new target bow. Time to make the Truth 1 the hunting bow.....I love it. There is no better feeling then a smoot drawing bow, that holds steady, shoots nice and the sound of foam because you just drilled the same spot you have hit the last 8 times. Try one out, you just might like it:wink:


That is a super good report for the Truth 2, everyone for the most part like them, it sounds like Bear Archery and Primos are getting it all together, huh. Quality, performance, and price, what more could one want. Someday I will have one in my arsenal I am quite sure.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bear*

bear is going all out to have a top notch bow.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

One of my students got one for christmas-29" set at 71#. He set it up with a dropzone and matrix sight and limbsaver stab. He brought it over to my house to paper tune and sight in. After about 10 min papertuning and initial sight in, we walk-back tuned to 40 yds. Wow,this bow is a good shooting rig. Not quite as sweet as my Cardiac, but, darned well close. I am impressed with the quality put into the details, especially the string suppressors and WC cables and strings. Nice. For a "non-high performance bow", I think Bear and Primos are onto something special here. A very nice bow, easy to tune, and fun to shoot. A+ Bow for the money, or at any price.:wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

*Truth 2*

Yes, the draw is very smooth and you can actually "feel" the let-off. I can't say the same for more popular bows. It also has way less vibration than any of the 3 08 BT's I have shot. Sorry, but it is true. I like mine. 288 fps 63lbs 29" Fatboys 100Gr nib oh yeah 30" draw:wink:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

i am so ready to shoot one of these, still waiting for the bow shop to get them in, hope it is soon. good luck with yours dw' Struth


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a great bow!!!!


----------

